# Black edition alloys



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey folks,

I'm currently trying to weigh up options for changing my alloys (they're diamond cut but I'm thinking of powder coating and pushing them more towards gloss black).

Quick question though, I keep seeing these black alloys on photos of the TT black edition. What are they? I'm having trouble finding them online.










Ta!


----------



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

Found them, they're the standard 20" alloy on the black edition.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

So can you order them from the parts counter? How much for 4 without tyres I wonder?

I much prefer them to the standard non handed triangle spoke wheels as well.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

chelspeed said:


> So can you order them from the parts counter? How much for 4 without tyres I wonder?
> 
> I much prefer them to the standard non handed triangle spoke wheels as well.


Check eBay - a couple of German retailers regularly selling OEM Audi wheels. I searched and found a set of exactly what you refer to with P Zeros fitted. £2,200 for 4.


----------

